# a friendly reminder - wear sunscreen



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

spring is a good time to get sunburned while exercising b/c you don't feel hot. So... just a friendly reminder. =0)

Cindyc. (who has pretty burned shoulders right now. Thought I might warn you so maybe you could spare yourself the discomfort. L!)


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

You know I have been outside in the sun everyday of my life since I can remember. I have never put on sunscreen. I prefer not to absorb all those cancer causing chemicals. I also like getting my vitamin D.
You could wear light clothes and a hat and avoid cancer.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

steff bugielski said:


> You know I have been outside in the sun everyday of my life since I can remember. I have never put on sunscreen. I prefer not to absorb all those cancer causing chemicals. I also like getting my vitamin D.
> You could wear light clothes and a hat and avoid cancer.


I feel the same way. The sun is safer than sunscreen. Chemicals absorb through the skin. That is why they can put medicine on patches, and the person gets birth control effects or nitro effects or whatever. Sunscreen is just not something I want absorbed.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

The chemical in most sunscreens that may cause cancer is NOT found in Zinc ointment. It now comes in clear, rather than the old white stuff.

I took a tube of the "old white stuff" and mixed some colored liquid make-up into it for my face as not only does it not have to be reapplied so often, it's spf is high and it's really cheap for just working outside around home. Little greasy feeling tho. 

I read someplace that the predisposition for skin cancer starts when getting too much sun as a child.

When you get as old as I am & have to have spots burned off your face & hands, you'll be glad you used some sort of sunscreen. Everyone has to find their own balance though

Thanks for the heads-up cindy-e!


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I agree about the zinc oxide being safe. Also minerals used to protect are safe. I was just talking about sunscreen products. I won't wear them or put them on my dogs.


----------

